# New Beginning???



## marksaysay (Oct 15, 2010)

So I've had a thread in the Coping with Infidelity forum since Oct. 2010. The thread is quite long and it chronicles the adventure through my wife's infidelity, my fight for my family, the divorce and everything else.

I posted this on my other thread as well but i thought it might be time to start a new thread...

Last night, I decided to go out and enjoy myself for a bit as I have been doing lately. I had been standing out front chatting with a few people for about 15 min. when here comes my wxw and 2 of her gfs. The 3 entered the building, walked right by me and I DID NOT CARE.

She obviously didn't care about the bogus PO she has against me since I was there 1st so neither did I. At first I contemplated leaving because they were there. That thought was quickly scrapped. I entered a few minutes later, walked within 2 ft of the trio without eye contact, bought a beer and sat down. I had planned to do it anyhow, so that's what I did.

They ended up leaving about 1/2 later but I REALLY DIDN'T CARE!!!

This was only the 2nd time I've seen her in over a year. In the days and months before, I would have literally fell apart and probably even left, allowing simply her presence to fluster me. That didn't happen and it felt GREAT.

At one time, I came here proclaiming my "unconditional" love and now I even wonder if I still even love her at all. One thing I am totally sure of is I've let her go.......

In some ways, I almost seem like last night's encounter was some sort of victory. I mean, I can barely tell you what she had on or even what she looked like. I noticed she was wearing white pants and that she had long braids, but other than that I don't even know. Once I entered, I didn't even look her direction.

She was probably quite surprised to see me out and drinking a beer. I hadn't done either of those things in the last 6-8 years of our marriage. Actually I hadn't drank in 10 yrs. Maybe that's a regression of sorts but I don't drink to get drunk. I don't even drink at home.

But nonetheless, I'm happy about how things went last night...


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Glad you're doing so well.Time and distance really does wonders.It sounds like you're on the right path.:smthumbup:


----------



## marksaysay (Oct 15, 2010)

I can't say that I'm out of the woods yet. I still have some major obstacles in front of me financially and otherwise. I can say that emotionally, I'm doing GREAT!


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

marksaysay said:


> I can't say that I'm out of the woods yet. I still have some major obstacles in front of me financially and otherwise. I can say that emotionally, I'm doing GREAT!


Yeah,but now that your emotions aren't bouncing all over the place,I'll bet it will make it easier to deal with those other problems as you can shift your focus better.


----------



## marksaysay (Oct 15, 2010)

WOW! What is going on???

Today, I ran into my wxw twice. This makes 4 times in the last 2 weeks. Before that, I had only seen her once in 8 months.

The first encounter today was as I was driving by a house where she must have been working (she's a social worker). When I turned the corner, I saw her standing on the porch. When I passed, I looked in the rearview and her eyes were fixed on my car.

The second encounter today was about 1/2 hour later. I met up at the park to chat with a girl a met recently and my wxw drives up. Again, she seemed to be working, but i was surprised she stayed because it was obvious she saw me standing there.

I didn't stay once she got out (since her PO says I'm a physical threat to her...which i'm not). But the real reason I left was the point was made even clearer than what she witnessed the last 2 saturday nights.

The last 2 Saturdays, she's seen me out having a good time by myself. Today, she saw me talking to another women. She now should understand that I AM MOVING ON!!!!


----------

